# Nexus 8 with coaster brake noise



## SingleSpeedSimian (Mar 9, 2009)

I’ve had a Nexus 8 w/ coaster brake for about 2 months now. Brakes fine (for a CB), shifts fine. I just noticed the other day that when it’s in the secondary gearing (5 thru 8) that when backing the bike up the hub makes a clicking noise. It does not make this in the lower gear (1-4).

I’ve used the Nexus 8 (w/out coaster brake) and no such noise. Neither from my Alfine 8. Is this typical of the Nexus 8 w/ coaster brake?

Thanks.


----------



## SingleSpeedSimian (Mar 9, 2009)

To add: no noise on back pedal, just when pushing the wheel backwards.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

SingleSpeedSimian said:


> To add: no noise on back pedal, just when pushing the wheel backwards.


I would not be worried about the sound, according to Shimano manual :http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...7G0A-001_SG-8C31-EN_v1_m56577569830638061.pdf

"The 8-speed hub has a built-in mechanism to
support shifting. When this support mechanism
operates during shifting, noise or vibration may
occur. The shifting feel may also change depending
on the gear position at the time of shifting.
Noise may also be generated if the bicycle is
pushed backward when the gear position is 5, 6, 7
or 8.
These occurrences are a normal result of the
structure of the internal gear shifting mechanism,
and are not a sign of a malfunction."


----------



## SingleSpeedSimian (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you irrah


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought this was a thread about a Google device with a cool alert sound.

*facepalm*

--
Stephen


----------

